# Protective Decoration/Talisman to hang over front door?



## mountainsun (Jan 11, 2005)

I hope this is the right forum.......I guess it could go in spirituality/ tao, etc.

I have this nagging want to hang something over our front door for protection/good luck/ etc. I know some poeple hang a horseshoe over their door for these reasons - I dont want a horseshoe, though.

Is there something I could make? Anyone have any suggestions/ ideas? Would love to hear if others do this.

TIA


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

What about a "swag" over the door? Its like a sort of... flat wreath? here is a pic of one made with fake flowers and greenery. http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_430xN.52995596.jpg You could make one with herbs of protection, good luck, welcome, blessings, love, money, whatever you like. you could tie it with a ribbon, instead of putting a big flower there(as a flower would wilt fast). How about a "hex sign"? Though I don't know how well that would go over the front door...

What about a religious symbol? Something little and unobtrusive. A cross if you are christian (an equal-armed cross is also a pagan symbol for some), a mezzuzah (not a symbol exactly, but perhaps might help with the feeling of needing something at the threshold) if you are jewish, a pentacle if your pagan, or something else that rings true to you?

What about wind chimes? chimes or bells break up bad or stagnant energy in a place, and look and sound beautiful.

Not something to hang up over your door exactly, but what about salt across the threshold? Protective plants beside the door?


----------



## perl (Jan 17, 2006)

Our pet-sitter, who is also a feng shui consultant, thought we needed a bagua mirror to hang above the door b/c we live at the end of a cul-de-sac. Apparently this can attract negative energy (or something? I'm not sure exactly what but I believe her).

Anyway, here's a bit of info: http://fengshui.about.com/od/glossar...aguamirror.htm


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

What about shishi lions outside? Or an awesome door knocker like the one in this article?


----------



## mountainsun (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas! I love the wreath idea - and the bell ideas, too. I have windchimes in my gardens that I love, a bell would be nice and simple at the door....
hmmm, maybe a cool bell on a hemp chord with cool beads...

I love the feng shui info! Looking at the info about the bagua mirror - I would be nervous that I was using it improperly







How lucky that your pet sitter knows feng shui - I would LOVE to have a consult for our home, maybe someday! We have some Asian stuff in our house, that would go right with the flow.

The lions are great, too. We actually hope to get something like that soon, it has been on the "list" LOL.

Thanks again for your thoughts, I really appreciate it







:


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

We have a Fu Dog in our front yard in the warm months (http://www.flickr.com/photos/archymo...7608688239541/). I once had a co-worker who was Greek - she hung a little broom with an evil eye amulet on it on her office door to keep away bad energy.

FYI: From what I remember about Feng Shui, a bagua mirror can repel negative energy, but also absorbs some. It should be cleaned periodically to ensure that it is not saturated with negative energy.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

This is so interesting. We have crosses/crucifixes over the entries and entries, and above or next to most of the other doorways as well, but I've never thought of the connection before to protective talismans from other traditions. Thanks for this fascinating thread!


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I think you'd get more ideas if you post this in spirituality.


----------



## mountainsun (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks, just x-posted


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

We have rosemary growing outside our door, which is supposed to bring good things. We also have windchimes outside our door. In the doorway, we have two hex signs, a cross with a motif of oak leaves and acorns (perfect for us as we're Christopagan), a plaque with a Catholic house blessing, a St. Patrick prayer card with the "Breastplate of St. Patrick" prayer on it and...I think that's it. I'm making a broom to hang upside-down on one side of the door. There are stairs going up into the apartment right when you walk in the door. At the top of the stairs there is a shelf with a quartz crystal, an amethyst and a rose quartz stone. It sounds like a lot by the door, but it's not when you look at it. I also salt the doorway and smudge it from time to time. We used to keep coins under the doormat ("coins on the floor = coins through the door"), but the cats thought that was the best toy in the world.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

A Winchester?


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

We have wind chimes on the porch and then inside we have this lovely lady.She is pointed right at the door to keep us safe.She was brought to us from Bali.


----------



## mountainsun (Jan 11, 2005)

Quote:

We have rosemary growing outside our door, which is supposed to bring good things. We also have windchimes outside our door
I do, too - although I didnt know about it bringing good things










Quote:

At the top of the stairs there is a shelf with a quartz crystal, an amethyst and a rose quartz stone.
This sounds lovely









Quote:

A Winchester?









I was thinking more metaphorically speaking protection









rere- I love your warrior


----------



## Dakota's Mom (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a ring of obsibian stones mounted on a board above the front door. I also like to keep thyme by the front door during the summer to invite the fairies and sprites in.

Kathi


----------

